# Anyone who took National registry paramedic computer based test



## medic08 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello, Im coming to the end of class and wanted to see if some of you who just took and passed the computer based test would be willing to give me insite on this, my class is a new class that started last year, our instructor is new to the program and has no help for us on how the questions are worded or what we may find on the test, im pretty familiar with the book, but every tread i read says its not about the book, so if you will please help me and my class we would really appreciate it. Thank you all and we hope you can help the class of 2009 all graduate/  we started with 27 and have 19 left, we all want to pass on the first try so all help will be welcome. thanks again.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 30, 2008)

cross posting is frowned upon


----------



## reaper (Nov 30, 2008)

Start at the front cover of your text book and read to the back cover! The questions are random and can cover anything.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 30, 2008)

Lets keep this in on thread.  There is no need to create multiple threads with the same subject.


----------



## marineman (Dec 3, 2008)

Maybe one of the teachers on the forum can tell you wear to find it if it's even available to everyone but somewhere out there, there's a 6xx page document called the national standard curriculum. It's a pretty handy document to be familiar with as it tells you everything that the registry expects you to know in outline format.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 3, 2008)

the collaboration of larry page and sergey brin revealed:

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/people/injury/ems/pub/emtbnsc.pdf


----------



## marineman (Dec 3, 2008)

good find kev, do you happen to have a link to the paramedic curriculum since that's what he's studying for?


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 3, 2008)

the newest one i could find is 1998. keep in mind, i dedicated precisely 11 seconds to the effort, so who knows what else is out there.

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/people/injury/ems/EMT-P/


----------



## mikie (Dec 3, 2008)

reaper said:


> Start at the front cover of your text book and read to the back cover! The questions are random and can cover anything.



I wouldn't say _everything_.  I tested NR and our book had things like MASG, tractor/farm machinery-related assessments, etc and it wasn't covered on NR CBT.  There are numerous sites and BOOKS that have sample NR tests...I would advise using those.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 3, 2008)

mikie said:


> I wouldn't say _everything_.  I tested NR and our book had things like MASG, tractor/farm machinery-related assessments, etc and it wasn't covered on NR CBT.  There are numerous sites and BOOKS that have sample NR tests...I would advise using those.




one more test passer. sorry sir, but everything in the book needs to be known and understood, not just whats on the test..........


----------



## marineman (Dec 3, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> the newest one i could find is 1998. keep in mind, i dedicated precisely 11 seconds to the effort, so who knows what else is out there.
> 
> http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/people/injury/ems/EMT-P/



doh, now that I finally mastered the search function on the site I guess it's time to invest a little stock in google huh.


----------



## el Murpharino (Dec 4, 2008)

It's a pretty comprehensive test.  One bit of advice would be to brush up on your medical terminology.  The test comes from bank of thousands of questions...every person in your class will take a different test - study hard and avoid the cookie cutter approach to being a medic.


----------



## medic08 (Dec 10, 2008)

*nremtp test*

i have heard from many of you to read the entire book, before I take the test, i hate to be a drag but there is no way one can remember the whole book unless you have photo genic memory, i have been studying for two months now and i still cant recall things i have read, so any other points? thanks


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 10, 2008)

medic08 said:


> i have heard from many of you to read the entire book, before I take the test, i hate to be a drag but there is no way one can remember the whole book unless you have photo genic memory, i have been studying for two months now and i still cant recall things i have read, so any other points? thanks



There is* NO* way anyone can be a decent EMT or Medic without remembering the whole book... I suggest then to give up and don't mess with even taking the test. Remember, EMT is just a little above first-aid. We are talking about one  book that is written at a 6'th grade level. 

Let's not be dramatic about something so simplistic. 

R/r 911


----------



## medic08 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not talking about EMT im Talking Paramedic, iv been an EMT for 16 years and I can tell you now when i took that test there was no way, the whole book was on that test.  they were all siple and easy questions.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 10, 2008)

If there are questions you have about specific topics I'm sure we all will be happy to help... but they are right, you should have a good grasp on everything. "Need to know" is not enough, and potentially dangerous.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 10, 2008)

Same answer for basic, intermediate and Paramedic. Shameful you only had one book to reference from try 15-20 and yes, one should know the majority of the material. If one does not; then they had a sucky program. 

R/r 911


----------



## FFMedic1911 (Dec 10, 2008)

I never had 15-20 books and I think my class was fine.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 10, 2008)

medic08 said:


> i have heard from many of you to read the entire book, before I take the test, i hate to be a drag but there is no way one can remember the whole book unless you have photo genic memory, i have been studying for two months now and i still cant recall things i have read, so any other points? thanks



A whole 2 months?   Aiiiyiiiii  Where's that slamming your head against a wall jpg????? I neeeeeed it.

And photogenic memory would be a memory that looks good in a photograph. I think you may have meant a photographic memory.


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Dec 11, 2008)

*Study alot, and be prepared. It helps to think about what you'd actually DO on the call that you will be given scenarios for in the test. The CBT EMT-P written is created in part to see that you not only know the right answer, but that you know WHY. It's made to see how one 'thinks on their feet'. Think through the questions as if you were on actual call. You can do it. I just passed my first try on monday after 80 questions. Reading the book is only part of it! Use what you learned in class, during clinicals, and your ride time during your internship and I bet you'll rock it! Good Luck to You! *


----------

